# Boot Camp NTFS?



## TommyWillB (Jun 12, 2006)

I have a shiny new Intel iMac 20"... and tried to install Windows via Boot Camp with the C drive formatted as NTFS (fast)....

...but it kept going into this weird loop where XP would try to boot and then insist the installation was "corrupted" and offer the choice to Continue/Repair/Reinstall... I tried all of them, but never managed to excape the viscious circle.

So I instead blew away the partition w/ BootCamp and started over. Once I formatted with FAT it seemed to work.

Has anyone else had this issue? Is there a way around it?


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 12, 2006)

Congratulations on the new Mac. 

I've had issues even on Windows computers when formatting NTFS using the Quick method.  Have you tried formatting NTFS the regular way?  It takes longer, but it's more compatible.


----------



## fryke (Jun 12, 2006)

Yeah. Should definitely work when doing the long version. Just for the casual reader of this thread: If you format it in NTFS, you can read but not write to the drive when booted into Mac OS X. It can be helpful to be able to do that if you have to transport stuff back and forth. FAT32, of course, has its own set of limitations.


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 12, 2006)

That is true.  Actually, what I've done on the PC side is that I create a FAT32 partition so that I can transfer files back and forth between Windows and Linux.  It's probably best to do the same on the Mac if you can't use a second drive for the file transfers.


----------



## abraham_aiza (Jul 3, 2006)

Ok... i was dumb and formated to ntfs, how can i make another fat32 partition wothout reinstalling pcsht windowsht?


----------

